

Where will Google Reader traffic go? - dalton
http://daltoncaldwell.com/where-will-google-reader-traffic-go

======
ancarda
I'm not moving to another reader so my primary source of news will disappear
overnight which I think is a shock I'm not ready to take. Come June I'll
likely go to reader.google.com several times, if not just by mistake or out of
habit.

Unless I haven't looked hard enough, I want:

* Reader software that can easily install onto a LNMP stack

* Runs in the browser (Desktop & Mobile)

* Has a UI that's extremely similar to Reader - including the inbox system!

* Is FLOSSy (No license preference)

Why?

* Prevent this from ever happening again (no vendor lock in!). It's also free.

* An app is fine but I have reader set to my homepage - it literally is my news source.

* Unlike others, I prefer the inbox system. Too many feeds? Unsubscribe.

* See point #1.

Any suggestions?

~~~
khass
Tiny Tiny Rss.

You can use some css themes to have tiny tiny rss to look like google reader.

I tried fever for a while but stuck with Tiny tiny, for me it works better due
to the customization options and lower server footprint.

~~~
rogerbinns
I also moved to tt-rss and it works well a few niggles aside.

About the worst thing I can say about it is that the main developer is rather
abrasive.

~~~
dsr_
I'm also happy with tt-rss. I considered myself a heavy user of Reader with
about 500 feeds. The only negative I'm currently experiencing is that the
mobile web version has been phased out by trunk, and the very good looking
alternate tends to crash my phone's browser every few articles. Since there
are multiple native Android clients, I'm not all that concerned.

~~~
rogerbinns
I use the forked version of the Android client and it works very well. I think
I tried the mobile web site briefly but don't really care since I do my main
reading in a web browser on a desktop/laptop, and the rest on tablets which
work the same and then a tiny minority of the time on a small screened mobile
device.

------
NelsonMinar
At this point surely the question is "where has Google Reader traffic gone?"
Anyone who really cares about using Reader has hopefully moved on somewhere.
Surely the new readers are showing up in web server logs by now?

My own weblog is too small to be much use, but Referer data I have suggests
it's mostly Feedly. Unfortunately the Feedly scraper doesn't include the
number of subscribers in its request headers. And these days the Referer
header isn't nearly as useful as it used to be.

------
TillE
The clock is ticking, and I'm getting a little nervous because my primary use
of Google Reader is maybe slightly unusual.

What I really need is something that's going to let me manage podcast feeds
with a web interface, and sync those feeds to an Android app _automatically_.
Any suggestions? I'm still using Google Listen even though it was abandoned
ages ago, just because it gets this particular feature right.

~~~
jffry
I'm in a similar situation. I used to use Google Listen for podcasts (which
was backed by Reader). I never used the online interface, but I've been using
Listen a lot.

I tried a bunch of different free and paid apps, but I settled on Pocket
Casts, which wasn't free. I'm happy with it - it syncs cross device, it has
good config options, it looks _gorgeous_. I don't think there's a web
interface, so it might not be the best for you.

~~~
Slimbo
The Beyondpod beta adds feedly support to replace the google reader
functionality. Been using beyondpod for a while, and it's bloomin ace.

------
rogerbinns
Other questions include how content providers behave. I've subscribed to the
Dilbert Daily Strip feed for several years. About a week ago they decided they
no longer want readers via RSS:
[http://feed.dilbert.com/dilbert/daily_strip](http://feed.dilbert.com/dilbert/daily_strip)

~~~
ancarda
I think a factor is Feedburner scraped the URL every 4 hours. Thousands of
readers all for 6 hits a day? Easy. With Reader the load was minimal _, now
that everyone has splintered off the load could become astronomically higher
due to inconsiderate configuration_ * and the lack of a centralised cache.

While Feedburner still exists, I doubt it'll be around for much longer. Please
correct me if I'm wrong.

* I acknowledge some used Thunderbird or other clients to access RSS, however the majority used Reader which made the load much lower. __Scraping every 15 minutes = 96 hits /user/day or other 'inconsiderate' options.

~~~
rogerbinns
Feedburner is a middleman that caches the real site's RSS feed. The readers
(Google, Thunderbird, everyone else) contact feedburner for the RSS not the
underlying site. RSS is also the same for every user (but doesn't have to be).

In any event consider whether it is is desirable for readers to automatically
know about site updates, and to be able to catch up if they have missed a few,
versus expecting them to manually visit.

Unfortunately we can't tell what the reason is behind the Dilbert change. It
could range from a pre-emptive removal anticipating feedburner going away
through some higher up deciding that the site is so important that people will
manually visit instead. The only certain thing is they didn't have to make the
change for technical reasons now.

One thing I can be certain of is that anyone in a company defending the
provision/use of RSS will have a lot harder time due to Reader going away.

------
forgotAgain
I'm using the AOL reader (yeah I really wrote that) at least initially. It's a
very simple (one might say blah) interface that takes almost 0 effort to
learn.

Most positive thing is that it was dead easy to import my Reader feed
selection.

It would most definitely be weird if Google killing Reader gave AOL some
relevance again.

------
raymondduke
I use Digg for feeds and soundcloud/youtube for podcasts. If the podcaster
isn't using those mediums, I don't listen to them because there is a lack of a
good audio podcasting listening service. Although... I have tried to use digg
yet

------
prathibhanu
I am hoping to get some traffic to [http://multiplx.com](http://multiplx.com)

------
drivebyacct2
[http://i.imgur.com/L3JPjqw.png](http://i.imgur.com/L3JPjqw.png) Risky post, I
know, but I find it telling that it seems like there are still a number of us
scrambling to pick someone to move to, or at least dragging our feet to. I
just am so used to clicking on the red and blue icon!

------
newernpguy
We are seeing some good traffic at [http://talll.com](http://talll.com) not
sure if it is related in any way to google reader shutting down.

